# chuck roast on the grill



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

with the spring grilling season coming up i thought i would share one of my favorite things to do on the grill. i requires some tools but its well worth it.

1. 1 to 2 days before cooking inject the roast with soy sauce or if you don't like soy use butter or liquid smoke.

2. on the day you would like to grill it. take roast out of the fridge and warm to room temp.

3. next you will need a small sauce pot and small grill grate. i have found substitutes basically you need just to elevate the roast.

4. put the grill at about 350-400 degrees or around halfway with your gasknobs. just enough to char the outside of the meat. temp does not really matter you basically just need a meat thermometer to get it to your desired doneness. i usually shoot for medium rare. for more even cooking expensive grills go with a higher temp cheaper grills that don't heat as evenly go with a lower temp

5. soak either mesquite or hickory wood chips for a couple hours in warm water and put into pot under the grill grate or what ever the roast is sitting on, i have also used jerky drying racks (under the roast)

6. replace chips as needed. when roast is done allow it to sit for about 10 min, cut into slices and enjoy. you won't be disappointed.


----------

